# como puedo aumentar el volumen a mi reproductor de mp4



## marioernestod (Abr 28, 2007)

quisiera saber como aumentar el volumen a un reproductor portatil mp4?


----------



## Dano (Abr 28, 2007)

Tu lo que necesitas es un amplificador.

Movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------

